# Col de la schlucht ... die ungeschminkte Wahrheit !!!



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

Wie immer fand diesen Oktober die traditionelle Northern Lights Vogesenausfahrt statt, die wie jedes Jahr von üblen Temperaturstürzen und mittlerer Luftfeuchtigkeit von 98% begleitet wurden ... was auch prompt einigen Freunden & Mitradlern zum Verhängnis wurden ...

Nach wie immer ausführlichen Reiseplanungen und seitenlangem Organisationsgeplänkel ( siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182016 ) war endlich die Zeit der Taten gekommen. Nach einer ellenlangen Zugfahrt in Freiburg angekommen traf ich mich mit Triple F, setzten Luca ab, fasten noch kurz Reiseproviant in Form einer Pizza und machten uns auf den Weg gen Geradmer. Nach einigen Extra-Runden in Colmar und dem Überschreiten des Col de la Schlucht kamen wir schließlich in Geradmer an, kurz darauf trafen auch knoflok und lele ein, und schnell wurde ein Basislager errichtet.

Nachdem wir uns festgestzt und unter Zuhilfenahme von Grillfleisch und Rothaus der Kälte und dem prasselnden Regen zu trotzen versuchten, kam es leider zum ersten Totalausfall dieser Tour in Form eines wüßt zubeissenden Darmvirus, der Triple zu mehreren Bachuferaufenthalten und zu einem frühzeitigen Nachtruheaufenthalt in seinem Golf zwang. 

Gegen 23 Uhr fielen vier stark alkoholisierte Personen aus einem total überladenen Ford Sierra Kombi, die bei näherem Ansehen als Armin, Bernhard, el & Stefan identifiziert wurden und sich ebenfalls zum Grillen niederließen.

Am nächsten Morgen hatte sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend geändert, was der Laune beim Frühstück zunächst keinen Abbruch tat.







Als allerdings nach der achten Runde Kaffee das Wetter sich nicht grundlegend gebessert hatte, beschlossen el, lele und Armin , den Tag in willenlosem Decathlon Shopping in Epinal zu verschwenden, während knoflok das Basislager hütete. Unser Pechvogel Triple hatte inzwischen die Heimreise angetreten, da sein Magen weiterhin die richtige Nahrungsaufnamereihenfolge verweigerte.

Nur die drei Northern Lights Urgesteine Wooly, Bernhard & Stefan trotzten dem Wetter und brachen zu einer ausgedehnten Tour auf, auf der sie zwar die ganze Gewalt der Vogesenwitterung erwartete, außerdem aber auch viel Ruhm und zum Abschluß ein wunderschöner technischer Singletrail.

















Nachdem wir uns in die leider nicht brühheißen Duschen geworfen hatten, erreichten auch unsere Shoppingfreunde das Lager, wo bald der Gasgrill angeworfen wurde. Gleichzeitig traf auch endlich das letzte Gründungsmitglied Fez im weißen Wal ein, um die Runde zu kompletieren, und nachdem eine Komplikationen in Bezug auf die Gaszufuhr in den Griff bekommen waren, nahm eine nicht endende Eiweisosrgie ihren Lauf, von el mit immer neuen Steaks angefeuert.
Mein Versuch, die Folgen durch Einnahme von ebenfalls von el mitgebrachtem Harzer Kräuterlikör zu lindern, wurden übrigens am nächsten Tag durch wüßtes Sodbrennen bestraft, nur eine Riesenportion von Armins Rühreiern brachten Linderung. Beim Frühstück tauchte übrigens auch noch Nobs aus Freiburg auf, um die Freiburger Fraktion zu vertreten, sehr schön ihn mal wieder zu sehen.







Während el hier auf dem Foto noch zuversichtlich aussieht, sanken seine & Armins Laune ob der schnell wieder einsetzenden Regenschauer ins bodenlose, und beide beschlossen, frühzeitig den Heimweg anzutreten. was der wilde Pfälzerwald und die sturmumtosten Höhen des harzes und der wilde Grunewald nicht zustande bekommen hatten, das wurde Wahrheit ...Der Kurpfälzer Kämpfer und der hartgesottene ESK Recke waren von den wilden Vogesen in die Knie gezwingen worden ....

... aber Gott sei Dank gab es da noch die beinharte Gruppe der Northern Lights und ihrer Sympatisanten, die sich nicht unterkriegen lassen wollten und diesmal in Truppenstärke die Attacke ritten ... und die Vogesen zeigten sich gnädig, umso weiter wir fuhren, umso besser wurde das Wetter, teilweise lachte die französische Sonne über uns, und ein unglaublicher Trail nach dem anderen wurde an diesem Tag von uns bezwungen. Auch ein verlorenes Schaltröllchen, ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk, mehrere blaue Flecken und ein kapitaler Hangabgang von Knoflok konnten uns nicht stoppen.

















zurückgekehrt zum Basislager aalten sich die alten weisen Männer der Northern Lights am Kaffeetisch, während die Jungspunde lele, knoflock und Stefan noch eine Runde drehten, um ihre Protektoren zu testen und auch noch ein wenig nass zu werden .

Ein wunderbares elsässisches  Abendessen mit Flammkuchen und Baeckeofe beschloss diese wunderbare Northern Lights Tour, ich danke allen Mitfahreren und hoffe auf eine Wiederholung nächstes Jahr.

Mehr Photos hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8958/page/1/perpage/12/what/allfields


----------



## knoflok (4. Oktober 2005)

hi wooly!

ein wundervoller bericht! und super bilder... 

eine bestellliste kommt in den nächsten tagen 

muss morgen dann mal den Rest noch aus dem WoMo rausräumen...

wie war euer Paddelausflug noch am heutigen 3.10.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wie war euer Paddelausflug noch am heutigen 3.10.?



ich habe zuhause rumgefault wg. Schnupfen, Fez & Bernhard sind auf den nassen Steinen der Enz rumgerutscht ...  

kannst du mal schauen ob du noch nen Faltstuhl von mir findest ?


----------



## knoflok (4. Oktober 2005)

wg. Faltstuhl schau ich dann... morgen halt irgendwann mal...

Gruß & gute Besserung


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2005)

Danke. So schön. Seufz.
Ich bin zutiefst berührt ob der literarischen Qualitäten und dem Subtext deines Berichts werter Wooly ! Selbst Fjodor Michailowitsch Dostojewski und Iwan Bunin - welche sich im nächtlichen Streitgespräch des literarischen Zirkels Fez  <> Froschl als "unsere" Giganten herausgeschält hatten -  würden mit Sicherheit  ihren Hut ziehen.

Ich war bisher ja schon begeistert von den Trails der Vogesen. Aber der sonntägliche "Gelbe Punkt" war der Oberknaller!  Dieser Trail wird zukünftig im Hause Ziegler mit einem eigenen kleinen Verehrungs-Schrein in welchem ein Steinchen des Trails sowie ein Bild davon liegt, verehrt. Er wird mit erlesenen Räucherstäbchen beduftet sowie mit kleinen Gaben von Pfalzwein und Spätzle bedacht.

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast werde ich diesen Bericht + die Bilder 1zu1 auf Singletrailz übernehmen und so ganz faul mir die Arbeit sparen. 

Gruß Frank

PS: Northernlights not dead ! Kämpft den Kampf der Gerechten pro Anglizismen !


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nichts dagegen hast werde ich diesen Bericht + die Bilder 1zu1 auf Singletrailz übernehmen und so ganz faul mir die Arbeit sparen.



zuviel der Ehre ...


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Northernlights not dead ! Kämpft den Kampf der Gerechten pro Anglizismen !



Cool  right on man !!!!


----------



## marc (4. Oktober 2005)

Schöner Bericht & Klasse Bilder  
Hab ein paar mal an Euch gedacht als ich bei dem lausigen Wetter dem Gott der Faulheit erlegen bin und DVD geschaut habe  

Was haltet Ihr davon mal dem Ruf des fez (von letztem Jahr) zu folgen und
wir machen eine *"Rock the Kandel"*  Tour?

Jetzt da es kälter wird ist auch so gut wie kein Wandervolk unterwegs und den Trail den ich meine ist    da bekommt Ihr    in den Augen  

gruß Marc


----------



## jockel (4. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Während *el* hier auf dem Foto noch zuversichtlich aussieht,...


Hey, dem is _unser_ uldrakrasse El. Kennt man auch als "Das Bernd". Wie geht dem?

Der arme Kerl. Wenn dass Zuversicht sein soll, was da aus seinem Gesicht "strahlt", dann muss ich darauf bestehen, das Ihr den Jungen wieder nach Hause schickt. Hier wartet seine sandige Kieferheide auf ihn und Mutti hat lecker gekocht:

http://www.****************.de/dru-pic/0520.jpg


----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2005)

jockel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht dem?


`schätze beschissen! Von Sonntag auf Montag scheint sich sein Gesicht noch mehr in Falten gelegt zu haben - eS hat abgesagt und hat die Trails seiner Matratze erkundet. Und ich die der Haardt...


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2005)

der El beikt nicht mehr - frönt nur noch dem shoppen :-(

Hatte ich auf dem Bild gerade einen meiner Anfälle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auf dem Bild gerade einen meiner Anfälle ?



nicht nur du ... eigentlich schauen alle wie gerade einem Demenztest entronnen ... aber das Wetter war auch echt zermürbend ..  

@el: ich hab den Montag auch halb im Bett verbracht ... war die bessere Wahl !!!


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

jockel schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann muss ich darauf bestehen, das Ihr den Jungen wieder nach Hause schickt. Hier wartet seine sandige Kieferheide auf ihn und Mutti hat lecker gekocht ...



ne ne den geben wir nicht mehr her ...  ... wir haben den preussischen DDD Schreck auch liebgewonnen ...


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2005)

was hat die andere Hälfte deine Körpers in der Zeit gemacht ?


----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> was hat die andere Hälfte deine Körpers in der Zeit gemacht ?


...Drogen vielleicht?


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...Drogen vielleicht?



Jupp. Latte mit Mandelkeksen ...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp. Latte mit Mandelkeksen ...


echt Hardcore, der alte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (4. Oktober 2005)

nur noch zur vollständigkeit, sei erwähnt dass der werte Herr Einhandpaddler (*F*ast*E*inhand*Z*iegler) und mein schwächliches Gerüst noch die untere Enz am Montag,in extemster Weise niedrig befahren haben. 

Da mein glasfaserlaminiertes Paddel sich an den Steinen schneller abnutzte als ich es mit einer groben Feile abfeilen könnte, wollte der Fez von meiner Leidensmiene auch keine Bilder machen und so von der Tour keine bildnerischen Dokumente vorliegen. 

Nach diesem Wochenende wollte dann selbst die sich schon anbahnende Erkältung nicht mehr bei mir bleiben und verabschiedete sich kurzerhand.

Für die nächste Ausfahrt müssen wir dem Wooly nur noch ein Training zwecks einhaltung der Abgasvorschriften in geschlossenen Fahrzeugen verordnen.

Sehr geilo wahr`s und freu mich schon wieder auf die nächste Tour


Für alle die mit Erkältung daniederliegen wünsch ich noch beste Genesung



bis denne







-_-


----------



## Wooly (4. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Für die nächste Ausfahrt müssen wir dem Wooly nur noch ein Training zwecks einhaltung der Abgasvorschriften in geschlossenen Fahrzeugen verordnen.



also ich habe nur einen erlebt, der auf der Rückfahrt Probleme mit seinem Schließmuskel hatte, und das war nicht ich ....


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem mir mein unterdrücker so ein bisschen meinen urlaub ich tschechien verhindert hatte gab ich mich den drängen eines Deluxepfälzers nach und buchte einmal col de la schlucht. Das dies folgen haben sollte begann ich zu ahnen  als ich die wettermeldungen für das wochenende vernahm. Im glauben ein bisschen camping kann doch nicht so schlimm werden schnürte ich mein päckchen und vergaß auch nicht die warme thermohose von albrecht, oder doch dieter? , einzupacken.
Als wir 2330 unseren wechselkonzentrierungsraum unweit der Vogenalen ardennen einnahmen war die welt noch in ordnung und das willkommensbier schäumte mit einer königlichen krone. Don stephano hatte die textilschlafstätte kurzerhand ohne mich errichtet was ich ihn aber natürlich nicht übel nahm und gegen ???? sanken alle müden häupter in ihre kojen.
Das mein haupt nur unweit einiger stromschnellen des colorado river darniederlag vermochte ich erst am morgen zu realisieren und als es anfing auf unser zeltdach zu tröpfeln fing das eigentliche leiden erst an.
Gegen Mittag war das erste frühstück im magen und das wasser bereits im erheblichen masse meinen gehwegbeleidigern nahegekommen sodas ich handlungsbedarf in form von schuhshopping sah. So machten sich der pfälzerdeluxe lelle und meine nassfüßigkeit bei strömenden regen und spuckenden mondeo nach "epinal" (heißt soviel wie obere ar$chhaut) auf um den dort ansässigen Decathlon (französischer sportaldi) seinen tagesumsatz zu beschehren. Während die noddernlaichts auf ihren heißen overpimpigen geländefahrstühlen die ersten wanderer von den wegen scheuchen wollten. Respekkt vor soviel unferfrorenheit<---was wohl das gegenteil von verfroren ist.
Epinal ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die stadt in der ihr tot übern gartenzaun hängen möchtet doch unser chaufeur sprach soviel und fließend gallisch das wir all unsere thaler für dringend benötigte waren eintauschen und alsbald guter dinge unseres weges ziehen konnten. Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das es immernoch tote katzen regnete??
An höchsten punkt der näheren umgebung "hoheneck" waren sichtverhältnisse wie in der sauna nur die temperatur verhielt sich eher reziprok dazu was meinem hals noch dicker anschwellen ließ als er eh schon durch umherfliegende grippebakterien war und ab da wollte ich eigentlich nurnoch nach hause in mein warmes 2000x1400.
Der abend verlief wie es sich gehört mit dem gewaltfreiem erwärmen von Grillbefohlenem durch einen gasgrill und leere gasflaschen sowie dem niedermachen von extra mitgebrachtem budweiser und tannenzäpfle. In rettender not fiel mir noch ein mittelschwehres Glasmantelgeschoß,  welches ich aus schierker produktion, seinerzeit von einer erfreulicheren fernreise noch im gepäck hatte ein. Dies wurde kurzerhand "entschärft" und ich glaube es wahr den anwesenden zumindest nicht zuwieder.
Der hals schmerzte immer schlimmer ,regnen tat es sowieso noch und wick feuerstein schien nicht so zu helfen wie ich es gern gehabt hätte, was für eine bekackte nacht. Nach einem ausgedehnten frühstück begaben sich die Harten in den Garten und die zarten fahrten. Will heißen Moddernweitz begaben sich zum schmutzigmachen in den wald während achim und ich den kombinationskraftwagen ludem um dieser wunderschönen welt den rücken zuzukehren. nicht führ immer aber doch für eine ganze weile. 
Fazit:
Es ist ne schöne ecke land dort und wenn ich das nächste mal mein fuß dorthin setze dann als camperdeluxe im beheizten chalet mit allem komfort. Dann kann es meinetwegen auch tote hunde regnen wie seinerzeit 2003 im isergebirge.


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Oktober 2005)

@ eL  
den Bericht, den du geschrieben hättest wenn du die Tour mitgefahren wärst, kann ich mir nicht mal in meinen kühnsten Träumen ausmalen...


Nach dem Wochenende kam mir der vom SWR als "Sprühregen" betitelte Niederschlag heute Morgen vor wie ein warmer Sommernachmittag. Ohne Knofloks fahrbare Behausung wäre ich wohl stehenden Fusses erfroren.

Dennoch schliesse ich mich voll und ganz der Meinung an, dass Col de la Schlucht ein absolut geiles Bikerevier ist und dieser Ausflug sich sehr gelohnt hat. Nächstes Jahr eine Woche früher


----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es gab ja schon genügend Science Fiction Filme in denen orakelt wurde, dass sich die Technik eines Tages gegen den Menschen richten wird. Dass dies allerdings in der barbarischen Form von Klingeltönen passieren wird, hat niemand vorhergesehen...


Recht hast Du, meine Füße fühlten sich an, wie ein Jamba Klingelton...


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @ eL
> den Bericht, den du geschrieben hättest wenn du die Tour mitgefahren wärst, kann ich mir nicht mal in meinen kühnsten Träumen ausmalen...



Ich gebs ja zu.... seitdem ich meine eisenschweine nicht mehr um mich habe sind meine hochzeiten vorbei.

Jockel wann werd ich hier abjelöst?


----------



## DeepBlue (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute 

ich bin neu hier. Ich war diesen Sommer in der Col de la Schlucht wandern, und hab mir damals schon gedacht, hier mal durchbiken das wärs  . Schade das ich erst jetzt von diesem Forum erfahren hab  , ein paar Tage eher und ich hätte mich euch gerne angeschlossen. Aber ihr macht diesen Ausflug ja einaml im Jahr, vieleicht klapp es dann ja das nächste mal.

noch 'nen schönen Abend

DeepBlue


----------



## nobs (4. Oktober 2005)

DeepBlue schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> ich bin neu hier. Ich war diesen Sommer in der Col de la Schlucht wandern, und hab mir damals schon gedacht, hier mal durchbiken das wärs  . Schade das ich erst jetzt von diesem Forum erfahren hab  , ein paar Tage eher und ich hätte mich euch gerne angeschlossen. Aber ihr macht diesen Ausflug ja einaml im Jahr, vieleicht klapp es dann ja das nächste mal.
> 
> ...



HI DeepBlue,

sicher geht es auch nächstes Jahr wieder zu ner Tour in Col de la Schlucht zum Biken, einfach genial schön die Gegend.

@Wooly, danke für die Fotos, super Aufnahmen, super Bericht.


----------



## dave (4. Oktober 2005)

ruhm und annerkennung sind euch sicher! 
wenn ich da an meinen warmduscher-urlaub mit hotelunterkunft am garda und einquartierung bei vertie harald denke ...

doch allmählich hinterläßt die hohe schule der noddern knights auch bei mir ihre spuren. will sagen, seit innsbruck fahre ich auch mit flats.  
ich fühl' mich zwar noch nicht 100%ig wohl bei den dingern, aber womöglich lass' ich die tatsächlich drauf ... mindestens bis zum nächsten vogesen-trip!


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich wär froh wenn meine Fußtechnik mal so weit wäre, dass ich bei High-Speed Etappen nicht von den Flats fliege. Auf nem Hardtail eben doch eine Herausforderung. 
Genau deshalb hab ich grad die Time Z Klicks dran, aber für die Vogesentrails wären dann doch wieder die Flats die eindeutig bessere Wahl gewesen... Ach Mensch ist das alles kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (4. Oktober 2005)

@Wooly
feiner Bericht, der den Hunger weckt.

Bin selbst so langsam wieder auf dem Damm, und hoffe, daß ich das nächste mal dabei sein kann.


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebs ja zu.... seitdem ich meine eisenschweine nicht mehr um mich habe sind meine hochzeiten vorbei.
> 
> Jockel wann werd ich hier abjelöst?


eL, ick glob du hast über 40° Fieber.


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> ..., seit innsbruck fahre ich auch mit flats.
> ich fühl' mich zwar noch nicht 100%ig wohl bei den dingern, aber womöglich lass' ich die tatsächlich drauf ... mindestens bis zum nächsten vogesen-trip!


Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung fühlst du Dich in Klickies nicht mehr 100%ig sicher. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Rockring.


----------



## knoflok (5. Oktober 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Rockring.



den hat er scho   

knofi


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär froh wenn meine Fußtechnik mal so weit wäre, dass ich bei High-Speed Etappen nicht von den Flats fliege. Auf nem Hardtail eben doch eine Herausforderung.



ja, genau! bei dem techinschen kram in innsbruck war's auf jeden fall von vorteil. auf den schnellen, ruppigen garda-trails musste ich aber doch öfter bewußt dran denken die füße auf den pedalen zu lassen. irgendwie bin ich deshalb auch ziemlich gehemmt gefahren und hab' nicht viel probiert. 
hmm ... war vielleicht nicht wirklich gescheit das gerade bei unserem garda-film-projekt auszuprobieren. aber ich hab' mir gedacht, wenn's am garda klappt, dann zu hause erst recht!

@rohstrugel:
der rockring ist tatsächlich bereits drauf. knoflok hat vielleicht ein scharfes auge!

@eL:
du kommst uns nicht davon, für dich gibt's einfach keinen ersatz!


----------



## knoflok (5. Oktober 2005)

*dastandmüll*


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

mir wär's auf dem einen bild auf anhib wahrscheinlich nicht aufgefallen. aber vielleicht liegt's auch einfach nur an der auflösung meines displays ...


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2005)

ich kann das Bild nicht finden  






Hier kann ich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen, ob da ein Rockring drauf ist oder nicht.


----------



## dave (5. Oktober 2005)

jo, deshalb war ich auch erstaunt, denn das ist das bisher einzige foto mit rockring!
aber bevor wir hier noch ganz offtopic abdriften ...


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...während die Jungspunde lele, knoflock und Stefan noch eine Runde drehten...


Danke Wooly, für die Einstufung als Jungspund. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich (zumindest im Vergleich mit den anderen Jungspunden) eine altersbedingte Neigung auf schnellen Abfahrten eher langsam zu fahren habe.


----------



## Wooly (5. Oktober 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Wooly, für die Einstufung als Jungspund.



Wollte dir nur schmeicheln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2005)

sKuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Wooly, für die Einstufung als Jungspund.





			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte dir nur schmeicheln ...



/Honigumsmaulschmiermodus?
...da schickt man die Buben einmal im Regen rattfahn...


----------



## jockel (5. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Jockel wann werd ich hier abjelöst?


El, halte aus, sobald wir hier fertig sind, holen wir Dich wieder zurück. Bis dahin tu einfach weiter so, als würde es Dir dort gefallen


----------



## pulp (6. Oktober 2005)

du ganz links (mit brille). du wer ? (also welcher nick). ich bin der der wo schon mal mit dir und jan am wattkopf war.

gruss pulp


----------



## Wooly (6. Oktober 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> du ganz links (mit brille). du wer ? (also welcher nick). ich bin der der wo schon mal mit dir und jan am wattkopf war.



Der Knoflok sein


----------



## knoflok (6. Oktober 2005)

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## pulp (6. Oktober 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Oktober 2005)

Salve!
Jetzt melde ich mich auch noch zu Wort.

Ja schade war´s, dass es mich innerhalb ein paar Stunden so dahin gerafft hat. Jetzt hatte ich in letzter Minute noch passende Hülsen für den Dämpfer drehen lassen, die Gabel frisch eingebaut und nen neuen Gustav-Sattel montiert, dann durchkreuzt doch ne lausige Pizza ( oder vielmehr die schnelle Aufnahme der selbigen) mein von langer Hand geplantes NL-WE. Echt zum :kotz: (..und zwar 6 Mal   ). So blieb vom "Triple F" nur ein "Drittel F" übrig...

Die Heimfahrt war ganz gediegen: Heizung aufgedreht und dann gen FR gerollt.  Habe mich dann noch mit ner Ladung Orangen, Tee und Medikamente ins Bett gehauen und am nächsten Tag ging´s schon wieder  besser.

Hier noch ein wenig Camping-Atmo:


















Wie hat mein Feta geschmeckt?
Wo ist mein Zelt?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Salve!
> Wie hat mein Feta geschmeckt?
> Wo ist mein Zelt?


Dein Zelt hat geil geschmeckt und Dein Feta war undicht - leider

Trotzdem der ORGANISATIONSNOBELPPREIS 2005 geht an  Mitbürger Triple F für das überhaupt möglichmachen eines social life im brüllenden Regen.

...ohne Dein Feta wäre manch Witz in den Fluten versunken...


----------



## Wooly (7. Oktober 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> Wo ist mein Zelt?



Bei mir. Zusammen mit deinen Aral-Punkten ...


----------



## Triple F (7. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen mit deinen Aral-Punkten ...



Na dann tausch die mal schön ein und gönn´dir was. Kannst mir ja das Zelt zur Weihnachtsausfahrt mitbringen, hast ja nen großen Rucksack   !


----------



## Berggams (8. Oktober 2005)

*meindankdenberichterstatternzuteilwerdenlass*


----------



## fez (11. Oktober 2005)

das wäre der Montag geworden, Froschl und Wooly


----------



## tobix (29. März 2007)

cole de la schlucht   2007 ?  gibt es schon pläne und gedankenkonstrukte ? *g*


----------



## eL (29. März 2007)

wenn ick die bilder jetz nach 2 jahren wieder sehe bekomm ich wieder halsschmerzen.

natürlich könnte man da wieder hinfahren (ausserhalb der regenzeit versteht sich) nur campen ISS NICH... jedenfals für mich.

der platz hat sensationelle Bungalow's für 4 personen die nich die welt kosten.

eL


----------



## tobix (29. März 2007)

das ist würdig und recht *g* so stelle ich mir das vor, und wenn der kasten zäpfle leer ist gehts wieder heim ..


----------



## Wooly (3. April 2007)

eisenschweinkader schrieb:
			
		

> Sie treten auf wie von einem anderen Stern.
> Einem Planeten aus Härte und Disziplin.





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich könnte man da wieder hinfahren (ausserhalb der regenzeit versteht sich) nur campen ISS NICH... jedenfals für mich.



      pooohhhhhaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (4. April 2007)

Der Wooly. Schreibt nicht viel, aber wenn dann direkt meine Gedanken!

BTW: Ich kann keinen Pavillion mehr stiften. Der wurde beim letzten Southside vom Sturm komplett zerlegt!


----------



## eL (4. April 2007)

aus den zusammenhang gerissene wortfetzen wild zusammengeflickt...... druffgschizze sag ich.

wooly wat is los??? niedrigwasser in den angrenzenden schwarzwälder rinnsalen?


----------



## Wooly (4. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wooly wat is los??? niedrigwasser in den angrenzenden schwarzwälder rinnsalen?



so sieht es aus, es wird doch Zeit mal wieder ein wenig Fahrrad zu fahren ;-))


----------



## eL (4. April 2007)

das DU noch mal vernünftig wirst hätt ich nie gedacht ;-)))


----------



## Wooly (5. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> das DU noch mal vernünftig wirst hätt ich nie gedacht ;-)))



wenn es mehr als 3 Tage regenet ist alles wieder vorbei ...


----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2007)

Wie schaut's dieses Jahr aus? Ich hätte zwischen 29.9. und 3.10. Zeit. Wär doch opti der Termin, oder?


----------



## mjA (18. September 2007)

isch kann da schon mal ned, mal wieder in Bärlin ,

Grüße


----------



## Froschel (21. September 2007)

bei mir klappts leider nicht muss am Haus arbeiten


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2007)

Der Armin ist ja heut schon dort. 

Dann mach ich halt was Anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind am 17-18.11 unterwegs.

Verlauf:
Start Ampfersbach im Munstertal-Col de la Schlucht-Hohneck-Hotel Schallern
2. Tag: Col du Rainkopf-Hanenbrunnen-Petit Balon-Munster-Ampfersbach

Haben wir was "leckeres" vergessen was noch eingebaut werden muss?!


----------

